# Mag for A-60 (hard to find)



## tomas49ers (Apr 11, 2013)

I have an Astra A-60 .380 and I'm looking for a 10 round mag for it. It came with a 13 rounder but I need something CA legal. They do exist but I can't find one for sale. Anyone have any ideas on where I could look for one other than just Googling it? I have heard there is some sort of block that you can add to the mag that takes up the space of 3 rounds effectively making it a 10 round mag (legally), anyone heard of this?

Thanks for the help/suggestions!


----------

